# View from the WM Balcony



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2022)

They have done this in other threads, so why not a WM version.

Marble Falls ROOM 2202







and from ROOM 10204 a few weeks prior to that.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2022)

WM Moab, Building 2, Room 1212.  Photos taken May 31, 2022

Straight out:





Standing on the balcony, looking to the left:





The view might not be "all that" in these images, but look around the area, and it's pretty stinking amazing. Moab is awesome!

Dave


----------



## TomCO (Jul 22, 2022)

Worldmark Kihei - Unit 8309 - 2 bedroom Queen
Photos taken July 9, 2022
View from balcony and master bedroom are similar.

Bunch of cars and trees in the way, but it is only one block from the ocean on the south side of Maui.
Perfect base to explore the island.


----------



## TomCO (Jul 22, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> They have done this in other threads, so why not a WM version.



Great idea, Sandy! I think WM may not get quite the exposure of other systems and there are certainly some fantastic properties amongst the 90+ options within our group. I’ll try to add what I can and thanks for sharing!

Tom


----------



## geerlijd (Jul 27, 2022)

WorldMark Depoe Bay


----------



## geerlijd (Jul 27, 2022)

WorldMark Seaside


----------



## geerlijd (Jul 27, 2022)

WorkdMark Eagle Crest


----------



## geerlijd (Jul 27, 2022)

WorldMark McCall


----------



## Eric B (Aug 7, 2022)

Marina Dunes 412




Sunset from the chairs on the beach:


----------



## Eric B (Aug 7, 2022)

Prairie dog moving in next to unit 412 at Marina Dunes (note little head poking out of sand in center of picture below the plant with white flowers):



15 minutes later, another opening:


----------



## Newtimer2020 (Aug 16, 2022)

Oceanside, CA.


----------



## WManning (Aug 17, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> WM Moab, Building 2, Room 1212.  Photos taken May 31, 2022
> 
> Straight out:
> 
> ...


Moab looks very similar to Worldmark South Mountain Preserve.  Looks to be built at base of mountain side.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2022)

WManning said:


> Moab looks very similar to Worldmark South Mountain Preserve.  Looks to be built at base of mountain side.



Not sure of the design of the resort - it's new, but likely built on the footprint of what has worked in other resorts. It was quite comfortable staying there.  Check my review of the place for lots of interior images.

The town of Moab itself is built along a river that runs down the state.  The hills around it are more cliff faces than mountains. Nothing is very tall, but it's all quite amazing to see.  Arches National Park is just north of town, and is filled with amazing geographic monoliths and arches and outcroppings.  Just incredible to see it.  But then a bit further north is Canyonlands National Park, which I find even more amazing.  It's like the Grand Canyon spread out, and includes the confluence where the Colorado River and Green River merge.  Further downstream, the Colorado River flows through Lake Powell, and then through the Grand Canyon.  It's incredible country, and well worth the trouble to go see it.

Dave


----------



## TomCO (Aug 25, 2022)

Let’s keep this thread going!

WM Ocean Walk 11th Floor
Daytona Beach, FL
July 1, 2021







Cheers!
Tom


----------



## TomCO (Aug 25, 2022)

WM Red River (smallest resort in the system, I believe…..only 21 total units!)
1st Floor (of 2)
Red River, NM
August 2021













Cheers!
Tom


----------



## markb53 (Sep 30, 2022)

WorldMark Indio 9/9-11/2022




Booked four rooms for a birthday party/family reunion.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2022)

Views from the living room balcony of our 3rd Floor unit in the front building at WM Kona, August 31, 2022. There was a small view of the ocean from the second bedroom, across the exterior walkway.









Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2022)

The great view from the living room balcony of our Building 8, fourth floor unit at WM Kihei, on Maui, September 7, 2022.  This amazing view was unexpected.





Dave


----------



## klpca (Oct 1, 2022)

We were on the ground floor in Depoe Bay (July 2021) and the views were amazing. One of our best exchanges ever.


----------



## markb53 (Today at 2:44 AM)

Worldmark Angels Csmp


----------

